# How many reads/writes does your NVMe SSD('s) have



## P4-630 (Nov 2, 2019)

Bought: January 2019:


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 2, 2019)

OS drive since last year some time.





Game drive since a couple of months ago.


----------



## HTC (Nov 2, 2019)

How do i check this under linux?

Curious to check my NVMe drive.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 2, 2019)

*1) OS/boot, all apps and a few games drive (~55% full) for about 3 months now...*


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 2, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> General storage, a lot of games intalled, page file, drive (~70% full) for over 3 years.



Thats not an NVMe drive and it doesn't show the reads.
Was curious about reads as well.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 2, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> Thats not an NVMe drive and it doesn't show the reads.
> Was curious about reads as well.


Sorry I will remove it... reads not accessible for the SATA one.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 2, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> Sorry I will remove it... reads not accessible for the SATA one.



No problem but was just curious about it!


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 2, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> No problem but was just curious about it!


I understand it now...
You do have strangely a lot reads compared to others so far.

EDIT: typo(s)


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 2, 2019)

Samsung 970 EVO NVMe 500GB: Boot
Sandisk Ultra II 480GB: Games/Misc.





Edit:


----------



## robot zombie (Nov 2, 2019)

System drive for... at least a year now?

Watching that dreaded 'Media and Data Integrity Errors' attribute with great paranoia for a few months now... thus far just the one.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 2, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> View attachment 135471
> System drive for... at least a year now?
> 
> Watching that dreaded 'Media and Data Integrity Errors' attribute with great paranoia for a few months now... thus far just the one.


I think that 1 is not really 1 in that column. Must be Hex code.


----------



## robot zombie (Nov 2, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> I think that 1 is not really 1 in that column. Must be Hex code.


mmm, most likely not an actual number. I have no idea how to interpret those raw values. I've never seen anything other than zeroes on any of my drives though! Ever. Usually when they start counting up it's a bad sign. I can assume if it continues changing that the number it corresponds to counts up.


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 2, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> I can assume if it continues changing that the number it corresponds to counts up.


It's always been 0-100 when I've looked. I think it depends on the program if it converts from hexadecimal to a easy representation.


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 2, 2019)

HTC said:


> How do i check this under linux?
> 
> Curious to check my NVMe drive.




```
smartctl -A /dev/sdxxx
```
Usually works well, but some values may get misinterpreted (especially for older SSDs). My Samsung XP941 is always weird with SMART. Ever since I bought it, it's WLC is stuck at 91, and on Linux always reported as 51.
I'm not even sure how to check Total BW on it, but over the past 5 or so years I can safely put it in a ballpark of over 20TBW, but way under the cautionary threshold for MLC.




And here's my SX8200 which has been abused over the past 12 months on the dot. With this tempo this TLC will last for... 30-40 more years?...


----------



## Jetster (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## HTC (Nov 2, 2019)

silentbogo said:


> ```
> smartctl -A /dev/sdxxx
> ```
> Usually works well, but some values may get misinterpreted (especially for older SSDs). My Samsung XP941 is always weird with SMART. Ever since I bought it, it's WLC is stuck at 91, and on Linux always reported as 51.
> I'm not even sure how to check Total BW on it, but over the past 5 or so years I can safely put it in a ballpark of over 20TBW, but way under the cautionary threshold for MLC.



Thanks for the instructions, dude!

Got this:





So: anything out of the ordinary, other than "unsafe shutdowns"?


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 2, 2019)

Admittedly, I haven't used my NVMe drive all that much yet. It spends most of its day sitting idle because I'm too lazy to redo how my disks are setup. Honestly, I probably won't until I build a new machine and redesign how I want everything to work. I need to figure out how dm-cache works so I can throw an SSD in front of my RAID for caching before I do that though.

```
$ sudo smartctl -A /dev/nvme0
smartctl 6.6 2016-05-31 r4324 [x86_64-linux-5.4.0-050400rc4-generic] (local build)
Copyright (C) 2002-16, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org

=== START OF SMART DATA SECTION ===
SMART/Health Information (NVMe Log 0x02, NSID 0xffffffff)
Critical Warning:                   0x00
Temperature:                        27 Celsius
Available Spare:                    100%
Available Spare Threshold:          10%
Percentage Used:                    0%
Data Units Read:                    2,678,794 [1.37 TB]
Data Units Written:                 571,015 [292 GB]
Host Read Commands:                 2,111,122
Host Write Commands:                561,866
Controller Busy Time:               13
Power Cycles:                       693
Power On Hours:                     8
Unsafe Shutdowns:                   19
Media and Data Integrity Errors:    0
Error Information Log Entries:      0
Warning  Comp. Temperature Time:    0
Critical Comp. Temperature Time:    0
Temperature Sensor 1:               27 Celsius
Temperature Sensor 2:               38 Celsius
```


----------



## Tomgang (Nov 2, 2019)

X58 = means i can only use Samsung 950 PRO with out a mod bios or third party software like duet to boot on a NVMe SSD. So that is for now, the NVMe SSD i have.


----------



## toyo (Nov 13, 2019)

I'm surprised, only 2 people (at a glance) have more than 10TB written? So many with new SSDs? Or just not writing anything to them?
I got 10TB written on my 850 Evo just from 4-5 games installed and keeping the browser profile on it, which will write 7-10GB day.
On the 970 Evo Plus I bought maybe 2 months ago I wrote a TB just from a few initial benchmarks, before and after installing a heatsink, and normal OS usage - which on average writes 4-8GB/day with ease.
And that's with 2 HDDs to take the brunt of most games and some apps.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 13, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> I think that 1 is not really 1 in that column. Must be Hex code.



I mean 1 in hex is...  1


----------



## german199 (Nov 13, 2019)

How about my SSD from 2013?


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 13, 2019)

Is it bad that I seem to have an irrational fear of filling up my OS drive, regardless of how big it is? Everything big always goes on my 1TB Blue 3D or 750GB MX300. Still 600GB free on my SX8200 in the past 3 months since I bought it, and almost all of that is my gigantic-ass Dropbox folder.





On the other hand, my MX300 is up at just over 26TBW, which is twice as many writes as my 850 EVO, which has been in service for twice as long (more than 4 years).


----------



## GamerGuy (Nov 27, 2019)

Here're mine, the Sabrent 256GB (OS) and the 2TB 850 QVO are new, the rest were bought pre-owned or used, before buying though these used SSD's, I wanted assurances from the sellers that TBW was less than 10 TBW.

Edit - Didn't note that this thread is about NVMe M.2 SSD's, so I'd gotten rid of my SATA SSD's pics....


----------



## oobymach (Nov 27, 2019)

It is what it is...


----------



## Divide Overflow (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## heky (Nov 27, 2019)

@Divide Overflow
Interesting drive...how much did you pay for it and what speeds do you get? Also does it thermal throttle when used hard?

p.s.: Will post my results for this thread later. Am on my phone atm.


----------



## PLSG08 (Nov 27, 2019)

Bought around a month or so ago. Used mainly as a Boot drive and where most my work programs are.






I've read about ADATA ssds failing and I was kinda reluctant at first, but This is the pro variant w/c according to some threads I've read it was kinda fixed. Again not sure but eh It works now and I only got mine for $40 brand new lmao


----------



## heky (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Hugis (Nov 27, 2019)

Bought May 2019 , boot drive


----------



## Divide Overflow (Nov 27, 2019)

heky said:


> @Divide Overflow
> Interesting drive...how much did you pay for it and what speeds do you get? Also does it thermal throttle when used hard?


@heky Responded in PM


----------



## sam_86314 (Nov 27, 2019)

Bought in February 2019 as my main PC's boot drive.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 27, 2019)

Bought a Mushkin Pilot-E NVMe 2TB drive on a sale last week at amazon for $230.






						Mushkin Pilot-E NVMe M.2 SSD Review
					

Mushkin taps the SMI genie for a flagship NVMe SSD that rips through data like a knife through butter.




					www.tweaktown.com
				




It's a weird buy.  It's actually one of the worst performing SM2262EN drives reviewed in general (though only by like 1-2% of that particularly near-Samsung level controller) but I am happy with it.  Why did I choose it despite it both costing more and being slower?

Simple.  It supports OPAL and my current employer requires "data at rest encryption" for my contractual obligations (we handle civilian government records, so they don't really joke around with this).  Not wanting to get bogged down with software encryption and knowing it isn't leaving my side (it's going in a Desktop in a secured room), simple OPAL hardware encryption fits the bill and justified the cost.

Taken about 25% after install setup...  So many games to reload (yes my work PC is my gaming PC, I call it multitasking...):





Initial thoughts:  Double sided PCB means the EKWB M.2 heatsink I bought doesn't fit very well, only one clip on.  Still, no signs of throttling so far, so very happy on that front.  Stays nearly at ambient on idle.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Dec 3, 2019)

Not sure why the READS are not available.


----------



## Zach_01 (Dec 3, 2019)

Prima.Vera said:


> Not sure why the READS are not available.


Only NVMe.
Both for topic and total reads...
I did the same mistake tho


----------



## toyo (Dec 3, 2019)

Prima.Vera said:


> Not sure why the READS are not available.


Crystal Disk Info seems to be a bit bad at reading that SMART parameter, when available. In my PC, it's available for a Seagate drive and the 970 Evo+, but it's not for a 850 Evo and another HDD. HWinfo64 sees it just fine.


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 4, 2019)

14TB writes


----------



## NoJuan999 (Dec 4, 2019)

My recently purchased (Oct 25, 2019) Samsung 970 Evo:


----------



## trparky (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## yotano211 (Dec 7, 2019)

These drives are about 5 months old.


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 7, 2019)

Gosh, @yotano211 why is your SSD at 64C? I know it's still a safe temp but dang, I've not see my NVMe M.2 SSD and my SATA SSD's even come close to that temp.....always below 45C actually.


----------



## yotano211 (Dec 7, 2019)

GamerGuy said:


> Gosh, @yotano211 why is your SSD at 64C? I know it's still a safe temp but dang, I've not see my NVMe M.2 SSD and my SATA SSD's even come close to that temp.....always below 45C actually.


I have them both in a laptop running Boinc and playing games.


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 7, 2019)

yotano211 said:


> I have them both in a laptop running Boinc and playing games.


Crap, I always assume we're all talking about desktops, my bad!


----------



## yotano211 (Dec 7, 2019)

GamerGuy said:


> Crap, I always assume we're all talking about desktops, my bad!


I haven't had a desktop in 10 years. I do go all-out on laptops.


----------



## Deleted member 171912 (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## jSON (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## chrcoluk (Jun 3, 2020)

Got a media error on my 970 evo not even a year old which has me concerned, shame most of the other 970 evo screenshots dont show the value.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 3, 2020)

Update: Over 40TB reads now...


----------



## toyo (Jun 3, 2020)

chrcoluk said:


> Got a media error on my 970 evo not even a year old which has me concerned, shame most of the other 970 evo screenshots dont show the value.


There's another 970 Evo with 1 media error on the first page. Looks rather peculiar and more like some sort of firmware issue. My Evo+ shows 0. Those errors should appear around the time after the SSD exhausted its reserves, not with just 3.5TB written which is nothing.
A quick look on google and I found some other Evos with rather early errors on that field. One with 17TB of writes and 94% available spare had 14 errors.
Somewhat interesting. 17TB is still nothing to these drives, at least this is the story from the few endurance tests I've seen, in which I believe these drives, the 250GB variant, lasts around 4-5PB under non stop stress testing. I've also seen a 960 Evo 250 used to "150%" with just 45TB, which look quite disappointing. No media errors on it, "spare" was 100%.

I have my suspicions that the reporting is hardly accurate and that not all drives under the same label are functionally similar, not even close.

Also, it looks like Samsung honors RMAs for drives within warranty that start to show up media integrity errors, so there's that. 

Here's the best endurance testing article I've read, use translate as it's Russian.








						Надёжность SSD: результаты ресурсных испытаний [обновлено 16.12.19]
					

Бытует мнение, что одним из самых существенных недостатков твердотельных накопителей выступает их конечная и притом относительно невысокая надёжность.




					3dnews.ru


----------



## chrcoluk (Mar 30, 2021)

toyo said:


> There's another 970 Evo with 1 media error on the first page. Looks rather peculiar and more like some sort of firmware issue. My Evo+ shows 0. Those errors should appear around the time after the SSD exhausted its reserves, not with just 3.5TB written which is nothing.
> A quick look on google and I found some other Evos with rather early errors on that field. One with 17TB of writes and 94% available spare had 14 errors.
> Somewhat interesting. 17TB is still nothing to these drives, at least this is the story from the few endurance tests I've seen, in which I believe these drives, the 250GB variant, lasts around 4-5PB under non stop stress testing. I've also seen a 960 Evo 250 used to "150%" with just 45TB, which look quite disappointing. No media errors on it, "spare" was 100%.
> 
> ...



At lot has happened since that post.

First the current status. 51 data and integrity errors.  Also down to 93% spare.

So what has happened.

I had noticed a couple of months back erors had creeped up to the teens, but at the time no ill effects noticed.

Then I got my 3080FE, and it has no Win8 drivers so had to update my OS.

I proceeded to make backup of my system drive and also the second partition as I wanted to resize the OS partition larger, both of these on the 970 EVO.

Macrium failed to read data on the second partition, CRC read error again and again.
Each time the error popped up the medi aand data integrity error counter went up, and sometimes it also triggered the available spare to go down.
I then started running chkdsk /r as advised by macrium and this massively accelerated both stat changes but eventually the data became readable and I did the backup.
I then moved the ssd to ryzen rig, tried to beat it down with reads and writes, not a single SMART issue logged.
I didnt RMA to samsung as my experience with them has been poor (they seem incredibly strict, rejected previous RMA with 100s of CRC logged in smart), as with brexit would probably be huge shipping delays/costs as RMA centre not in UK.
I did some testing on main PC, reduced system agent voltage which fixed CRC errors on SATA ports, since I fixed that issue I became confident the problem was the NVME signalling rather than the drive, as it also was finein ryzen rig.
Since I have put back in this PC there has been no stat changes, and its been in here since mid February.  So looks like was a system agent voltage been too high issue, but I have been checking it now and again.



Older image below for when put back in main pc.
Also since moving to Win10 the unsafe shutdown no longer goes up on shutdown anymore either which is good.
(also you may notice one of my spindles was in warning status in feb), I reformatted that drive with full format to try and get reallocated sectors (was loads of pending sectors), and they all cleared out instead, which is why its back to blue now.  This rig has had some weird i/o issues for sure.


----------



## Hardcore Games (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## Toothless (Mar 30, 2021)

Hardcore Games said:


> View attachment 194442


Data written, not speeds. Reread the thread title.


----------



## Intel Core i5-1035G1 (Mar 30, 2021)

Is it 97% normal compared to 1628 hours?


----------



## oobymach (Mar 30, 2021)

c: drive




game drive




page drive


----------



## joemama (Mar 30, 2021)

I've used this SSD for 2 years, looks like my writes are a bit high compared to others.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 30, 2021)

c: drive





Game Drive


----------



## Hardcore Games (Mar 31, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Data written, not speeds. Reread the thread title.



Very little written, the SSD has < 100 hours on it


----------



## Toothless (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Mar 31, 2021)

boot drive


----------



## toyo (Apr 7, 2021)

chrcoluk said:


> At lot has happened since that post.
> 
> First the current status. 51 data and integrity errors.  Also down to 93% spare.
> 
> ...


Quite the story. VCCSA and VCCIO can definitely cause stability issues, but this is the first time I see a possible relation to SSD errors. Very interesting that the drive ate 7% off the spare while not dropping a single percentage off the health %. I assume it replaced the bad cells from it.

Out of curiosity, I kept a log of sorts for my drives, a 850 Evo and a 970 Evo+. The SATA drive has a Wear Leveling attribute which goes up by one for each 600-ish GB written (the drive is 500GB). For every 11 WL cycles, it drops a percentage of its health. The NVMe drive has no such thing and with 7.5TB writes nothing has moved in life/spare, so there's not much to say about it.

At this rate it will be impossible for me to "consume" the drives. Worth mentioning I keep a 10% overprovisioning on each. Have no idea how much it helps.


```
Samsung 850 Evo
21 March 2018 100%
21 March 2020 99%, 16 WL, 11100 GB written
15 May 2020 99%, 17 WL, 11500 GB written (+400GB)
16 July 2020 99%, 18 WL, 12185 GB written (+685GB)
01 Oct 2020 99%, 19 WL, 12790 GB written (+605GB)
13 Nov 2020 99%, 20 WL, 13486 GB written (+696GB)
11 Dec 2020 99%, 21 WL, 14194 GB written (+708GB)
--------
18 Feb 2021 98%, 22 WL, 14852 GB written (+658GB)
02 Apr 2021 98%, 23 WL, 15518 GB written (+666GB)
```


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 7, 2021)

This is 9 months of regular use.

```
➜  ~ smartctl -a /dev/disk0
smartctl 7.2 2020-12-30 r5155 [Darwin 19.6.0 x86_64] (local build)
Copyright (C) 2002-20, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===
Model Number:                       APPLE SSD AP1024N
Serial Number:                      C020304004WPYFY1U
Firmware Version:                   1161.80.
PCI Vendor/Subsystem ID:            0x106b
IEEE OUI Identifier:                0x000000
Controller ID:                      0
NVMe Version:                       <1.2
Number of Namespaces:               1
Local Time is:                      Wed Apr  7 18:54:30 2021 EDT
Firmware Updates (0x02):            1 Slot
Optional Admin Commands (0x0004):   Frmw_DL
Optional NVM Commands (0x0004):     DS_Mngmt
Maximum Data Transfer Size:         256 Pages

Supported Power States
St Op     Max   Active     Idle   RL RT WL WT  Ent_Lat  Ex_Lat
 0 +     0.00W       -        -    0  0  0  0        0       0

=== START OF SMART DATA SECTION ===
SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

SMART/Health Information (NVMe Log 0x02)
Critical Warning:                   0x00
Temperature:                        38 Celsius
Available Spare:                    100%
Available Spare Threshold:          99%
Percentage Used:                    0%
Data Units Read:                    17,491,190 [8.95 TB]
Data Units Written:                 12,220,090 [6.25 TB]
Host Read Commands:                 371,863,830
Host Write Commands:                399,521,122
Controller Busy Time:               0
Power Cycles:                       265
Power On Hours:                     430
Unsafe Shutdowns:                   24
Media and Data Integrity Errors:    0
Error Information Log Entries:      0
```


----------



## Vendor (Apr 8, 2021)

got mine 2 years ago, mainly use it as os drive and day to day apps (installed programs and stuff)


----------



## chrcoluk (Apr 9, 2021)

toyo said:


> Quite the story. VCCSA and VCCIO can definitely cause stability issues, but this is the first time I see a possible relation to SSD errors. Very interesting that the drive ate 7% off the spare while not dropping a single percentage off the health %. I assume it replaced the bad cells from it.
> 
> Out of curiosity, I kept a log of sorts for my drives, a 850 Evo and a 970 Evo+. The SATA drive has a Wear Leveling attribute which goes up by one for each 600-ish GB written (the drive is 500GB). For every 11 WL cycles, it drops a percentage of its health. The NVMe drive has no such thing and with 7.5TB writes nothing has moved in life/spare, so there's not much to say about it.
> 
> ...


Also forgot to mention, before I upgraded windows, the rated lifetime of the 970 EVO was going down in line with available spare, so was at 93%.

But as soon as I upgraded windows, crystal diskinfo seems to have forgotten what happened and its back up to 100% lol.

I noticed you can view SMART history in crystal diskinfo, even for when its not running but the history only goes back to when I upgraded windows so I am guessing it is stored somewhere that I wiped.


----------



## Toothless (Apr 11, 2021)

It's not NVME, but worth showing here.





If anything, it shows that sucker can keep kicking for a good while.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 11, 2021)

Toothless said:


> It's not NVME, but worth showing here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What was the TBW warranty of that SSD? It's at 427 TBW!
For how many years have you been using it?


----------



## Toothless (Apr 11, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> What was the TBW warranty of that SSD? It's at 427 TBW!
> For how many years have you been using it?


Got it used and no clue on anything else. It's in my game server desktop right now and currently yelling at a company for having a junk game launcher that keeps writing to it.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 11, 2021)

Luckily it's an original spec SX8200Pro before they started fucking around with it


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 12, 2021)

Toothless said:


> It's not NVME, but worth showing here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what a SSD that have been constantly trashed by a page file looks like.


----------



## Toothless (Apr 12, 2021)

Aquinus said:


> This is what a SSD that have been constantly trashed by a page file looks like.


Not pagefile sadly


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 12, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Not pagefile sadly


I'm not convinced that a game launcher would cause this level of writes.


----------



## Toothless (Apr 12, 2021)

Aquinus said:


> I'm not convinced that a game launcher would cause this level of writes.








This is constant. As long as you have one of their games up it will always write for no actual reason. But we're getting off topic at this point.


----------



## toyo (Apr 12, 2021)

Aquinus said:


> This is what a SSD that have been constantly trashed by a page file looks like.


The pagefile doesn't do almost anything, I keep mine for 3 years on a 850 Evo and the writes per day were usually just 25-30GB/day (as an OS/apps drive).


----------



## Vendor (Apr 13, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> View attachment 196291
> 
> Luckily it's an original spec SX8200Pro before they started fucking around with it


wow, you have so many drives


----------



## RealKGB (Apr 14, 2021)

2200% of total capacity on reads
1160% of total capacity on writes


Spoiler








And that's all the NVMe I can use. I have only 1 M.2 slot.
Once I upgrade my motherboard I'll be able to use my second 16GB Optane stick.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 14, 2021)

apparently i go pretty easy on my drives


----------



## RyanOCallaghan01 (Apr 14, 2021)

Been in my gaming PC since May 2017.


----------



## Toothless (Apr 14, 2021)

In two weeks I've written 6TB to my NVME. We're double the rated lifespan of the drive.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 14, 2021)

Vendor said:


> wow, you have so many drives



I'd replace them with a single or maybe 2x 4TB HDD's but prices here are stupid so it's a mix of 1 & 2 Terabyte HDD's  which are replaced when they die and not before


----------



## WatEagle (Apr 14, 2021)

can you explain me how in the word you have so many reads and writes? my old 850 evo m2 has 8 tb written in 4 years. Now I have a 970 evo plus since march and I have only 1.4tb of reads


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## AsRock (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 205776 (May 2, 2021)

My old boot drive though:


----------



## plat (May 2, 2021)

The only drive in this system, it's been running fine for seven months now.  I got the latest Samsung firmware update today, thanks to alert members in the "Getting slow NVME write speeds" thread--version 3B2QGXA7 via Magician.  It definitely feels faster now but I haven't formally tested it yet.


----------



## bobbybluz (May 3, 2021)

I have several SSD's and NVMe drives. The 2TB Samsung 860 Evo in the PC I'm on at the moment (my daily driver) has 18TB written to it. Much use every day for audio production work.


----------



## James_369 (Jun 17, 2021)

Bought this pre-built around the end of January. Seems like a pretty healthy THW for the close to five months I have had it.


----------



## Hugis (Jun 17, 2021)

update from my first post of 2019(page 2)  




to now - June 2021




guess i shouldn't be that worried about the 4% loss?


----------



## Nuckles56 (Jun 17, 2021)

Current boot drive (purchased mid 2019)



Previous boot drive, now used as a game drive/ scratch drive (mid 2016)


----------



## R00kie (Jun 17, 2021)

Bought beginning of last year


----------



## S4ndwichmaker (Jul 1, 2021)

I dont know how... XD


----------



## trparky (Jul 1, 2021)

What did you do to that poor SSD?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 2, 2021)

Since i cant read german, i'm going to say the drive is.... perfectly healthy and its new favourite colour is red!


----------



## RealKGB (Jul 2, 2021)

Got a used Optane 16GB stick on eBay for cheap, named Optane 1. I use it for quick projects. I've got another one (Optane 2) that I haven't used except to make sure it works, and once I upgrade my motherboard to an X570-E it'll be used as a read cache for my 80GB HDD with Linux.
Here's Optane 1:


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 3, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Since i cant read german, i'm going to say the drive is.... perfectly healthy and its new favourite colour is red!


this SSD is generation 1 and costed ~45$ and had 504TB written. a bunch of critical breakdowns and many failures.

More German? here u are:










WatEagle said:


> can you explain me how in the word you have so many reads and writes? my old 850 evo m2 has 8 tb written in 4 years. Now I have a 970 evo plus since march and I have only 1.4tb of reads


i guess thats the overprovisioning.
the SSD has got an area where many used data is stored seperatly. it does not need to scan the whole chip to find a specific datapack again and again.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 4, 2021)

Here is my brand new Samsung 980 PRO 1 TB and 2 TB SSD´s in my pc with 2 system in one case. The first 1 TB i have read and ride from with a benchmark tool hence why it all ready have a high read/write host. I had to put some stress on it as i had some temperature concerns and with the little system, There are not much air flow where the SSD is located and climed up to 68 degress under heavy load. But i found out that i cut lower temp under heavy load by forcing the CPU fan to speed up and use the air flow from it to cool it down.

System build from june 2021. So it´s brand new.

But here are the SSD from the mini-itx system.




Here are from the ATX system.


----------



## lawood (Aug 14, 2022)

Happy I found this thread, hopefully its still ok to share:







1st time I see the results. Have this drive for a bit over 2 years as main drive. It's a WD SN750.

Now I'm wondering if this is a normal result? over 62TB write and over 82TB read. Most results I see online are far less.

I'm happy it's still at 95% health, I'm guessing the endurance is good.


----------



## sam_86314 (Aug 14, 2022)

Wow, it's been a while since I posted in this thread.









						How many reads/writes does your NVMe SSD('s) have
					

@Divide Overflow Interesting drive...how much did you pay for it and what speeds do you get? Also does it thermal throttle when used hard?  p.s.: Will post my results for this thread later. Am on my phone atm.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Here's how the SSD in my original post is doing 3 years later...

500GB Samsung 970 EVO






...and here's my current boot SSD...

1TB WD SN750


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 14, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Bought: January 2019:
> View attachment 135461



Now almost 3 Years later I'm using the 970 Evo as BackUp drive:




Got a new 980 Pro 1TB as OS drive since end of May 2022


----------

